# Space Marine vs. Predator



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

After my failed xenomorph vs. naked primarch thread, I thought this would be a better contest.










vs. 










So that the predator has a decent chance, this match-up features an elite predator from the expanded AvP universe (novels and comics). To give you an idea of what I'm talking about, the predator's stats would be something like this:


> *Height*: 2.5m (over 8 feet)
> pic: http://img857.imageshack.us/img857/1621/4size.jpg
> 
> *Weight*: no idea really, probably 400lbs?
> ...


The Astartes is an assault squad sergeant from [your favourite chapter] armed with chainsword, bolt pistol, and combat blade (with or without jump pack depending on you), or alternately a veteran scout sergeant [from your favourite chapter] armed with sniper rifle, bolt pistol, and combat blade 

three scenarios:
1) arena-style combat
2) jungle encounter (like in the movie Predator)
3) abandoned industrial facility 

so who do you think would win in each situation and why?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

With or without Power Armour?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Not so sure about penetrating power armor really. And a single bolt pistol shot would be enough to blow the predator to pieces from the inside. Wont really bother thinking of the scenarios, but the Space Marine has my bucks.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh, and adamantium isn't your standard flak jacket - not to mention chainswords are made of similar stuff


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

spacemarines HUD would penetrate the camo the predator would be using... only real threat is the selfdestruct mechanism the predator can activate before hugging the SM to eternal slumber


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I dont think the location will make much of a difference. Its the predators ability to become invisable thats important. If a marines optics in his helmet allow him to pick up the predator (infra red or something else) then the predator is toast 4/5ths of the time (im not going to say the marine will ALWAYS win).

If however the marine cannot see the predator, then its 9/10ths of the time Im giving this to the predator ASSUMING at least one of his weapons can penetrate power armour.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Space Marine will be victorious if he keeps his helmet on, unless the Predator is very lucky. If he's someone like Solomon (An Emperor's Children Astartes in _Fulgrim_), who preferes to having his helmet off in the heat of a battle, then the Predator will be victorious. Unless the Space Marine is very lucky.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The Astartes can easily smell the Predator or hear it breathe/move even while cloaked.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The Astartes can easily smell the Predator or hear it breathe/move even while cloaked.


Smell in a jungle full of strange smells? Or hear it breathe in an industrial facility full of hissing steam and clanking motors?


Actually - scrap that, its no worse than any of the fluff that black library writes about marines... :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Astartes can see invisible stuff, just put their helmets on full contrast and laugh. ---> Loken in Horus Rising?


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

Ain't the predator's camouflage thing the equivalent of a cameleoline?


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I think of Predators as less-sophisticated and less skilled Eldar, and the Astartes seem to be able to kill them with out TOO mcuh difficulty. So I'd put my money on the Space Marines.

(Heresy needs a Fluff sub-catorgy specifically for "versus" threads haha)


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The Predators have a unique smell, it's been described as being musky, oily, etc.

Tarzan could smell them in a jungle so I'm sure an Astartes easily can especially since they wouldn't smell human


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah i'm gonna go with the Astartes on this one, especially if they have their helmet on, in which case the predators camo would be useless. Without the helmet, i still think the astartes is going to give the pred a run for its money. They have absurdly fast reflexes and senses, it's going to be a tough fight, but i still think they could win out. But wiht helmet? Every day of the week.


----------



## Lima6 (Sep 30, 2008)

People are always gonna plump for a sm, considering this is a 40k board....

Although how many times have sm, even chaos sm with 10,000 years of experience fallen to ig or humans in the fluff so I would say the pred has a pretty good chance. The only question mark lies with the ability of the preds weapons to penetrate power armour. If you let that happen then why would it not be a fairly even fight. The pred could cloak and snipe from some distance. Given sm preference for close combat the pred would have a definate advantage early on in the fight.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

If it was an alpha legion marine the pred would be dead before he even knew he was there.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Lima6 said:


> People are always gonna plump for a sm, considering this is a 40k board....
> 
> Although how many times have sm, even chaos sm with 10,000 years of experience fallen to ig or humans in the fluff so I would say the pred has a pretty good chance. The only question mark lies with the ability of the preds weapons to penetrate power armour. If you let that happen then why would it not be a fairly even fight. The pred could cloak and snipe from some distance. Given sm preference for close combat the pred would have a definate advantage early on in the fight.


90% of the time, when an Astartes dies to a regular human it's due to a sniper shot.

If the Predator got the jump on the Astartes in question then yes he could easily kill him with a spear through the head or a charged shoulder-cannon shot to the face. 

Their razor sharp disc could also potentially slice through them if they were naked but even then their bone density might stop/lessen the impact. We've only seen the disc used in the movies and against humans/aliens so its sharpness hasn't really been defined.

But this is all based on whether or not the Predator in question could sneak up on an Astartes, armored or unarmored, given their advanced hearing/smell/vision and physical strength.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I for one think the Pred has a good chance. An Elite Pred makes it a almost even battle. The crap about the Pred can be seen by SM is also vice versa. So they're even there. The Predator is still a master hunter who can take cover or hide from sight. The Tanith First and Only hide from evil Astartes the same way, and they're not sniffed out or some BS nonsense. SWs might be able to tho. 

On strength their even. On toughness there even. Predators shown to be shot with Shotguns at point blank range 8 times and get back up like its nothing. They get their arms choped off or a Alient Tail thru the gut, big deal. They just patch themselves up when they can and continue at peak performance. 

Then we have weapons. SM Bolter and Chainsword. Effective. Predator has Spears and Wrist Blades made of a unknown material that remains sharp longer than anything we have and can cut thru most metal with ease. The Disc of Pawnage is paticulary deadly and has been shown to cut thru mutiple thick ass steel chains like butter, so PA has a good chance of bieng penetrated, thats considering the Pred doesnt hit the SM in the soft spots of their armor. Finnally we have the Plasma Castor, this bad boy is a fukin PG in evry way. PA nor even Terminator Armore can take a direct fully charge hit. It work just like the Imperials own PG with out the Gets Hot BS. 

Now we look at Amrore, this where the SM is superior. PA vs no armor.

So in the end the Predator has a advantge in Weapons to harm the SM where the SM weapons will Harm the Pred thanks to lack of armor. Its a classic example of who strikes who first. Since its a Elite Pred I can see SM Sergant winning a very slight Majority.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`d back the predator.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd back good old crab-face any-day. 

Sure he doesn't have impervious bullshit armour or a giant chainsaw. But it takes pretty massive balls to go into combat wearing only; undies, fishnet stockings and someone else's skeleton.

Also the Predator is in like 4 scenes in the first (and only) two movies and has more character than all of the spess mahreens combined.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Diatribe1974 said:


> With or without Power Armour?


I was thinking with power armour, but you can go ahead and give your opinion on how it would go either way. Oh yes, the veteran scout sergeant would be wearing scout armour of course.
My opinion is that the predator's shoulder plasma cannon would penetrate power armour
I'm not a tabletop expert but don't plasma weapons ignore armour saves or something like that? The predator's plasma cannon on its max setting will probably do heavy damage. 

I don't think a predator's blades would be rendered useless by power armour. If Ork, Kroot, and even IG blades are able to penetrate power armour, I don't see why predator blades made of an incredibly strong alien alloy (immune to xenomorph acid, except in the first AvP movie*) would bounce off. 

Also I don't think the predator relies solely on his camouflage for stealth. A lot of it has to do with cover and mobility. For instance in the jungle, the predator would be in the trees all the time, hiding above like a sniper. 
I know that I said the expanded universe would be the source for predator lore, but let's keep it in the Aliens/Predator/AvP universe. Let's not cite cross-overs with Batman, Tarzan, Superman, and other heroes who insta-win because entire franchises depend on their survival. I'm pretty sure writers at DC could find some way to have Batman defeat a space marine if they needed to. 

*this never made sense to me especially after I realized that in the movie, the spear, shuriken, and dagger were acid-proof, but armour and wristblades were not...


*PICS*

*bigger than a space marine? *









*the predator's like an alien Usain Bolt (and he has dreds!) *

















*ninja-style moves*









*chucks large furry bison (weird, I know) *









*blades shred tank armour*

















*able to defeat a xenomorph queen in single combat with only blades*


----------



## Mannimarco (Apr 27, 2011)

Im gonna give this one to the predator.

You have the shoulder mounted plasma cannon which we must assume has some real punch behind it. Look how it tore a hole straight through Blaine in predator 1. I know somebody is going to come out and say "oh but he didnt have power armour" but look at it: A weapon that tore a whole like that straight through a man is going to do some serious damage if it connects with power armour.

We also have the disk which (predator 2) completely slided through 4 or 5 cows, a human being and still had enough momentum to turn around and make it back to the predator on the other side of the room. Its a safe bet something like that hitting power armour would at least penetrate 1 marine.

Theres that net which constricts and slices through whatever it entangles (predator 2 and AVP where we see it cutting through a sub machine gun and starting to cut into the man). Not sure what it would do to power armour but Im going to assume it would cut through the knives of the marines trying to free their comrade.

We have the spear which was shown to cut straight through a man with very little effort (Jamaican gang in predator 2) as well as a large AC unit on the roof near the end as well as that small hooked weapon which sliced through one mans head and got lodged in a concrete pillar.

At the very least the predator should have rending attacks if not a power weapon and perhaps even FNP or the ability to regenerate due to his medi pack. 

Or maybe the marines win because.....well they're marines and thats what they do.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

In the jungle, I say the predator wins 7/10 because in that environment, he's much more mobile than a SM. Even if the SM has a jump pack, I don't see it helping much in a jungle. 

like someone said before, there's a shitload of cover, odours, and movement in the jungle...the predator is going to be very tough to detect, even for a SM. The predator on the other hand could easily detect the power armour's electromagnetic signature 

in an arena, I'd say the marine wins 7/10, the bolt pistol is capable of rapid fire, and the chainsword...yeah

in a city/urban setting, or an abandoned industrial facility, I think the predator holds the edge. Again, because of superior mobility, but if the marine had a jump pack, he'd be pretty maneuverable too in a city. Might be too close to call.


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Well i think the space marine in most enviroments becouse unless the predator takes him out in one hit his bolt pistol or chainswords going to make a mess of the predator.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

cameron the pillager said:


> Well i think the space marine in most enviroments becouse unless the predator takes him out in one hit his bolt pistol or chainswords going to make a mess of the predator.


I agree that the chainsword and boltpistol would be very deadly, but I think the predator would be able to maintain range. 

I think in an abandoned city, the jump back would really help the marine close the distance or simply catch up to the predator if he tries to withdraw

I should add you don't need a bolter to kill a predator. In the movie Predator, the mini-gun and grenade launchers would have been enough to severely hurt if not outright kill even a predator from the AvP expanded universe
...but predators are very good at _evading_ damage, not soaking it up.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would say the marine would probably win as he soak up more damage and continue, I dont think the predator could.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd equate a predator to essentially an eldar Striking Scorpion, so make that what ya will.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I think a marine would have a major advantage over predators. The plasma cannon they have would probably do a substantial amount of damage to power armor, but a bolter round would mulch a predator. In a CC fight, a marine would outclass a predator in every category. Against a SW, RG, NL? I would love to see them try and sneak up on one of those buggers. SW would track the SOB down and beat the fuck out of him and a RG and NL would kill it before it knew what the fuck was going on.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Batman beat a pred with a baseball bat. Make of that what you will.

It's really a matter of how the pred wants to fight this battle, same with the astartes. If they are both dropped into combat with 0 knowledge of each other chances are the pred will win because it's whole combat doctrine is based off obersvation then killing it's prey. It would find the astartes and snipe him from a distance, game over. Game changes a bit if it's in an open arena with no cover. At that point I'd give the edge to the Space Marine because the preds entire combat doctrine is mostly nullified.

Also the weaponry is very much in favor of the Pred, as the SM is equipped with his most basic of weapons and no grenades. 

Anyway, I'm assuming here that both have limited knowledge of the others abilites. Like the Space Marine will know that the thrown blade will cut through his armor and the Pred has plasma based weapons while the Pred knows the SM can see different spectrums and such.

three scenarios:
1) arena-style combat: Space Marine Sergeant. No real cover for the Predator and Space Marine means they close the distance with each other quickly. Up close Space Marine smothers the Predator and kills him.

2) jungle encounter (like in the movie Predator): Predator. Infravision wouldn't help as much as everything is hot and the Space Marines equipment would show up very easily to the Predator. Pred sneaks up and blasts the SM with a shot from it's shoulder cannon.

3) abandoned industrial facility: Space Marine. Here the Space Marines multi vision helmet would really help him out. Pred has a much harder time hiding here becuase of that and can't effectivly snipe the SM. It's a game of Motorcycle vs tank for a while but the Pred runs out of cover and gets sliced to bits.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


> Batman beat a pred with a baseball bat. Make of that what you will.


portrayals of the predator tend to be very inconsistent, depending on the antagonist...of course they get their butts kicked by famous heroes who can't die because they carry entire franchises 
you'd think that if a predator is able to casually toss a bison, a predator could overpower a bear, but different comics are written by different writers 

let's go with the predator's strongest showing in relevant media, otherwise this match-up would be pointless 



> It's really a matter of how the pred wants to fight this battle, same with the astartes. If they are both dropped into combat with 0 knowledge of each other chances are the pred will win because it's whole combat doctrine is based off obersvation then killing it's prey. It would find the astartes and snipe him from a distance, game over. Game changes a bit if it's in an open arena with no cover. At that point I'd give the edge to the Space Marine because the preds entire combat doctrine is mostly nullified.


good analysis



> three scenarios:
> 1) arena-style combat: Space Marine Sergeant. No real cover for the Predator and Space Marine means they close the distance with each other quickly. Up close Space Marine smothers the Predator and kills him.
> 
> 2) jungle encounter (like in the movie Predator): Predator. Infravision wouldn't help as much as everything is hot and the Space Marines equipment would show up very easily to the Predator. Pred sneaks up and blasts the SM with a shot from it's shoulder cannon.


good point but didn't the predator see very clearly in the jungle in the original movie, maybe it was a logical mistake of the film?



> 3) abandoned industrial facility: Space Marine. Here the Space Marines multi vision helmet would really help him out. Pred has a much harder time hiding here becuase of that and can't effectivly snipe the SM. It's a game of Motorcycle vs tank for a while but the Pred runs out of cover and gets sliced to bits.


I was thinking the predator can hide on rafters and rooftops, but if the SM had a jump pack he'd be able to catch the predator


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> portrayals of the predator tend to be very inconsistent, depending on the antagonist...of course they get their butts kicked by famous heroes who can't die because they carry entire franchises
> you'd think that if a predator is able to casually toss a bison, a predator could overpower a bear, but different comics are written by different writers
> 
> let's go with the predator's strongest showing in relevant media, otherwise this match-up would be pointless


Throwing something and over powering something require two very different types of strength but point taken. 



> good point but didn't the predator see very clearly in the jungle in the original movie, maybe it was a logical mistake of the film?


It is true that the pred was able to see clearly in the jungle, but there was also no animals running around either. If I remember correctly as I haven't seen the movies in years. My assumption is that the jungle would be rather large and full of life. All types of animals running around would confuse the hell out of the systems and their operators, making them mostly usless. Plus with the amount of power (and therefore heat) that the SM's power armor generates he would most likely show up as a white blob to the preds Infravision and would be further distoring the sensors.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

don't get why everyone thinks the space marine would win in CC, sure he has a chainsword but the pred has deadly blades of his own and your assuming the space marine manages to hit him, in CC i'd say its more of a 50/50 chance

in range its more a question of if the SM sees the predator in time to get to cover etc.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Wusword77 said:


> Batman beat a pred with a baseball bat. Make of that what you will.
> 
> It's really a matter of how the pred wants to fight this battle, same with the astartes. If they are both dropped into combat with 0 knowledge of each other chances are the pred will win because it's whole combat doctrine is based off obersvation then killing it's prey. It would find the astartes and snipe him from a distance, game over. Game changes a bit if it's in an open arena with no cover. At that point I'd give the edge to the Space Marine because the preds entire combat doctrine is mostly nullified.
> 
> ...


I agree with this pretty much. Pred needs to strike first or the Marine will make him into wet glowing green mulch. 

On the Pred vs Batman match, that Predator was very much a Jr in that. The new raise hunters are very limited in skill and gear compared to the older and Elite Preds. To be accurate with how this fight goes down one must look at AvP 2. That Predator was a super elite and was down right a monster and with that gear more than a match. He had dual Plasma Casters and 2 Discs. Hell he can throw that blue shit that breaks anything down on a mulecular lvl, basicaly a Necron Gauss rifle in liquid form.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

None of this matters because the Space Muhreen doesn't notice the facehugger herping and derping behind him. The Predator scores a direct hit to the face of the Muhreen with a plasmacaster, fully charged, and fries the helmet. He throws it off and goes all dramatic. Next thing you know the Barry White is playing and our Muhreen is getting the worst 69 of his life.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Hell he can throw that blue shit that breaks anything down on a mulecular lvl, basicaly a Necron Gauss rifle in liquid form.


How could I forget about that, yeah I should have included that in the predator's arsenal, I'd imagine it could be used in a pretty deadly mine or grenade



Wusword77 said:


> Throwing something and over powering something require two very different types of strength but point taken.


well, throwing a bison and overpowering a bear would both take phenomenal strength, and the animal expert who observes the predator doing it later comments that nothing she knows of in nature is that strong, so amazing strength seems to be the point of that scene

I guess if something leaps at you, its momentum would help you throw it, but a 1 ton plus bison...and picking it up by the legs and swinging it...yeah, I think that outclasses a bear's strength by a fairly wide margin


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

And yet when a cougar jumped on a Predator, he couldn't overpower nor kill it with his hands/claws at all.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

It's not like 40k is consistent. Sometimes you have spess mahreens absolutely lolpawning daemon primarchs and other times they die as easy as lemmings.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

When GW made the 40k universe they made point to make their stuff better than other things. SM wins because GW said they are epic thus they are epic.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

JelloSea said:


> When GW made the 40k universe they made point to make their stuff better than other things. SM wins because GW said they are epic thus they are epic.


Exactly. The whole purpose of 40k is to take generic sci-fi genres and exaggerate them beyond all reason. Tyranids, basically the "Aliens of 40k", nom nom entire galaxies. Space Marines, instead of just being guys in power armor, are guys in power armor who also have been augmented so much that a squad of 4 can pacify an entire planet(Space Marine VG). And there are many more examples of that.

And let's not forget that the OP said it's a Space Marine _Sergeant_. Any Space Marine would be more than a match for an Elite Predator, but a Sergeant is a leader of the mightiest of men. I can't see the Pred lasting too long.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Well ill make my own Sci Fi genre and call it WiT50k. In WiT50k my human marines are super epic , thus better than SMs. 

Thats a sorry argument.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

My qeustion is can a plasma caster cut through marine armor if so I would give it to the predator in a ambush setting. However in a arena match the marine would kill the predator out right do to the fact that with power armor their is little a predator could do to kill a marine other then stab him in the face.

VS a veteran scout Sargent I would give the edge to the predator, do to the armaments a predator has over the sergeant. 

Also for the record their are multiple castes of predator just like marines, and some actually where what could be considered power armor, and other even have strange weapons like cutting lazers and various energy weapons. If we were talking about one of those maybe they would have a edge over a marine.

All in all it is a better match up do to the face a marines, and a predators stats would actually be fairly similar. However the predator defiantly loses points for being half naked.

Getting past the bolter porn fanatics this is actually a decent comparison, and would come down to which combatant was better rather then a marine casually putting a bolter round through a xenomorphs head while it fails at trying to be all sneaky.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> And yet when a cougar jumped on a Predator, he couldn't overpower nor kill it with his hands/claws at all.


Did IQ's just drop sharply while I was away? 

Please read man...



MontytheMighty said:


> portrayals of the predator tend to be very inconsistent . . .
> 
> let's go with the predator's strongest showing in relevant media, otherwise this match-up would be pointless


so the predator in this match-up would have all the best attributes shown throughout the various novels and comics

for example: if in one source, a predator is having a tough time holding off a cougar, and in a second source, a predator is swinging a bull bison around, assume the predator facing the space marine has the physical strength shown in the second source


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> Did IQ's just drop sharply while I was away?



Ironic coming from you.



MontytheMighty said:


> so the predator in this match-up would have all the best attributes shown throughout the various novels and comics
> 
> for example: if in one source, a predator is having a tough time holding off a cougar, and in a second source, a predator is swinging a bull bison around, assume the predator facing the space marine has the physical strength shown in the second source


You were using the bison bit to reinforce your point of the potential strength of a Predator.

I used your same tactic and showed you that as you mentioned, Predators are portrayed in various ways but bottom line, they are never seen doing anything even as close to anything an Astartes. 

The Predator authors know that based on established lore of the Predator universe, they are capable of certain feats of strength but nothing beyond that hence why we don't see Predators flipping tanks over and what have you.

If anything, some people believe the Xenomorph to being actually stronger than a Predator despite their apparent lack of musculature.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Ironic coming from you.


That was actually very funny quote.



Malus Darkblade said:


> You were using the bison bit to reinforce your point of the potential strength of a Predator.
> 
> I used your same tactic and showed you that as you mentioned, Predators are portrayed in various ways but bottom line, they are never seen doing anything even as close to anything an Astartes.
> 
> ...


Yet the Xenomorphs in AvP are shown to be manhandeld by Preds in any H2H fight. Also I seen SMs get taken down by Orks with blunt axes, yet IG (especially those Penal Troops) take out Orks with just a combat knife. That must mean Astartes are pussies?! I seen Spiderman Punch out a Herald of Galactus, So Spidey can KO superman or Hulk in any fight? 

I dont see your logic here.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> they are never seen doing anything even as close to anything an Astartes.


I purposefully picked the most powerful version of the predator for this fight. I don't think a SM outclasses the most powerful version by as much as you're claiming.

I'm ignoring the weaker portrayals, *just like how you're ignoring the weaker portrayals of SM* (i.e. the Dawn of War 1 intro that shows SM being dominated by Orks).

Using your logic, I could say "if an Ork boy can take out a SM with his choppa, a SM won't stand a chance against a predator", or even better "if an Ork can destroy a dreadnought, a predator can"
Do you see how pointless that would be, given that SM and predators have both been subject to inconsistent portrayals?


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

For the above ork vs space marine vs human. the orks that get pwned by humans are usually of the smaller malnourished kinds as the native ork tribes of armageddon or jsut smaller sluggas. the ones that pwn space marines are usually the squad leaders of the orks and so are closer to nob in size and strength. humans pwn lowly orks, space marines get pwned by the better, bigger, greener orks. ie. last chancers kage kills 1 slugga with a knife and alsmot gets owned. in ragnars claw or crusade for armageddon, the space marines wade through the type of orc that kage alsmot got pwned by easy as pie. on topic, the space marine pwns all the way, all this talk of not being able to smell a pred is bogus if uve read any of the space wolf series, or even how it describes chapters that dont have as good a smell as space wolves. also, space marines see better than humans, whos to say they couldnt see it jsut because we cant? space marines fight invisible crap all the time, eldar and tau. tau having stealth suits. read savage scars to see a bunch of times where they kill invisible beings. space marine wins, has better armor, even weapons, faith in the emporer and if hes a seargant has many decades of the worst battles of expeirence to draw on. a pred is just a master hunter not unlike some tau(stealth suits), dark eldar, lictor or genestealer, eldar ranger, or anyo f the other numerous kinds of crazy beasties that space marines battle.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

That Ork that was gutted was a Major Nob from Gazkulls crew to watch over Von Strab. Read the Last Chancers and any ork that beats a SM is a Pussy. Or to be fair Kage is better than any SM :grin:.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Predator wins by the power of my fanboyism. Simple as that.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe so, but I think 40k SM fanbois are more vocal at it. 

So ol' tusk-face just doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

Warlock in training, i was referring to the battle they fight on the ice world. not when they are on armageddon. with the civilian penal legion. on armageddon kage was all crazy with warp powers and demon stuff.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

My bet would be on the pred. First off plasma weapons are standard. second, those blades seem to be pretty sharp, so power armor might be in for some trouble, if not in a single swipe thin maybe a few. third preds have great reflexes, seeing as they can fight something (xenomorphs) that in my opinion are faster than nids. Also while a bolter is nothing more than a rapid fire grenade launcher preds have survived rounds from mini guns. so once more my money is on the pred.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

sure, some of the early written fluff has instances of individual SM single-handedly defeating hundreds of Ork...but in other sources, like the DoW intro, the marines struggle with Orks in melee

even in the new Ultramarines movie, marines die easily to bolt shots...they're tough but not as tough as some of you guys are making them out to be


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of the Predator, but I gotta call it 55% in the Space Marines' favor. The Predator is exactly the kind alien you'd find in the 40k universe, and against almost any other faction I'd call it in the Pred's favor (eat it, Dark Eldar. eat it good.) But the Space Marines just have too much going for them.

Mano-e-mano, the Predator has plasma weapons, throwable power weapons, monomolecular indestructable blades, and active camoflague. The average Space Marine has a grenade-machinegun, powered armor, autosenses, a grenade-machinepistol, and probably a chainsword. Space Marine takes the edge, I think.

This would make for an awesome Deadliest Warriors episode.


----------



## XYBAheart (Mar 31, 2011)

the predator might be able to tear off the marines helmet, if it can move fast enough to aviod the bolt pistol fire and the chainsword, then they're easy pickings, if the predator is very smart, it might use its equipment to examine the armor at a distance, and find weak points, or it might stab its two spikes through the eyes on the helmet.

but it would take a lot of luck.

p.s. in the industrial place, any explosive barrels or anything?


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> sure, some of the early written fluff has instances of individual SM single-handedly defeating hundreds of Ork...but in other sources, like the DoW intro, the marines struggle with Orks in melee
> 
> even in the new Ultramarines movie, marines die easily to bolt shots...they're tough but not as tough as some of you guys are making them out to be


I just want to point out that you're requireing us to use the Preds at their most powerful representation so we must assume that a SM would be at their most powerful representation.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> sure, some of the early written fluff has instances of individual SM single-handedly defeating hundreds of Ork...but in other sources, like the DoW intro, the marines struggle with Orks in melee
> 
> even in the new Ultramarines movie, marines die easily to bolt shots...they're tough but not as tough as some of you guys are making them out to be


I don`t see how you can take these points but then say things like:


MontytheMighty said:


> so the predator in this match-up would have all the best attributes shown throughout the various novels and comics


Either we look at the entire portrayal of each group and try and average out abilities or the entire argument becomes subject to fanboy wish-fulfillment. A super predator with all his special toys versus the worst possible space marine will probably win. Does that mean predators are better? No. Does it mean anything useful at all? No.

To actually answer the question though, let me put it like this. At his most basic a Space Marine is a soldier. A soldier trains and dedicates his life to fighting any opponent on any battlefield under any terms. A Predator is a hunter. A hunter stacks the odds in his favour and manipulates his prey to ensure he gets the kill. 

If (big if) the Predator can stack the odds sufficiently in his favour he stands a good chance of killing the Marine. However Marines are not passive prey and are possessed of superior senses and reflexes to almost anything a Predator has fought making setting up and executing a successful ambush far from guaranteed. Should the Marine foil the ambush, or simply survive it, than the fight is his. The Marine is just as strong and fast (if not more so) than the Predator but is able to take more punishment and more importantly (in my mind) is used to this sort of fight. 

A Marine is used to fighting fast, strong and deadly individuals under their terms. A Predator will never have fought anything that approaches the level of a Marine before.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

doofyoofy said:


> Warlock in training, i was referring to the battle they fight on the ice world. not when they are on armageddon. with the civilian penal legion. on armageddon kage was all crazy with warp powers and demon stuff.


You can call me WiT. Kage was possessed, in the third book, that is correct. However looking at the first book Kage stabed 2-3 Ork boys on the Ice World. Shit Schafer took out a Hive Tyrant with his PW. Also the knife totting Penal Legion guys in Soul Drinkers Chapter War beat back orks in CC. Then we have Yarrick... nuff said there. Decapitating Warbosses and all.



MEQinc said:


> A Marine is used to fighting fast, strong and deadly individuals under their terms. A Predator will never have fought anything that approaches the level of a Marine before.


Except Alien Queens, Pred Aliens, 20 Warrior Aliens at a time, and fukin Arnold himself.:laugh: Seriously a Warrior Alein is equal to a Genestealer, and they beat SMs fully armored with Bolters. Preds hunt these things for fun. The Pred has more tools and as you said is a hunter. He studies and then sets up the attack. SM is a Soldier. If it wasnt for the Plasma Gun the Pred carries and doesnt get hot, then I say Marine 10/10. But unfortunatly PA doesnt stand up to Plasma.

I still say its really close.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Lets face it, if the Astartes before the Horus Heresy came across the home planet of the Predators it would be a minor footnote in the history of the great crusade.

If a single Astarte was pitted against a group of Predators ala _Predators _(The third film with Adrian Brody) he would have been given his power armour and favourite weapon and would have probably proceed to open a can of whoop ass.

If regular humans, can and do beat Predators, as well as glorified Tyranids, they really don't stand much of a chance.

AND I'M A FAN OF PREDATOR LOL.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

You have all raised some great points, both sides have provided amazing evidence on why they believe either side could or should win but ultimately there can be only one winner and his name is Chuck Norris!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

D-A-C said:


> Lets face it, if the Astartes before the Horus Heresy came across the home planet of the Predators it would be a minor footnote in the history of the great crusade.
> 
> If a single Astarte was pitted against a group of Predators ala _Predators _(The third film with Adrian Brody) he would have been given his power armour and favourite weapon and would have probably proceed to open a can of whoop ass.
> 
> ...


Thats funny considering a Group of Gaurdsman can kill a Astartes as well...... Like Tanith First and Only, they make a career out of it. I also didnt see no human taking out Predator in AvPR. Infact he fought both sides and made all them his bitches. Just saying.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think it would be a pretty even fight with the level of pred. and astartes given. Both master hunters and warriors, both have advanced technology, both are relatively the same size and strength. Both have masks/helms and senses that have special capabilities (multiple visions modes and such). 

I was going to go with space marines would win more often than not but I think it would actually depend on the chapter quite a bit. If its from a chapter that follows the codex strictly or a chapter with little patience then they would probably lose.

So I think I have to say predator actually, because I think the space marine would be too impatient in most cases. They are too used to being able to run up in a bitch and blow the shit out of everything. Predators almost ALWAYS use patience in their tactics and their squads tend to consist of 3-4 I think rather than 10 so they are more used to working alone. There are some chapters though that thrive in this kind of combat as well such as the Raptors chapter.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

If you follow the premise of the films, then the Predators have been stalking mankind since we walked upright, appearing in hot zones of war and taking trophies. Imagine 30k or 40k a whole galaxy of warzones for them to be creeping around taking trophies.

As humankind grows in technology, the predator may also have grown in technology.

But the Predators main advantage has always been that mankind doesnt officially know of its existence, the best kind of camoflage.

I could imagine the are victories on bost sides, but ultimately the great crusade would have been a stern test of the any planets the Predator lives, as if their planet was found they would be toast.

Still that wasnt the question, I reckon the Predator would get a few kills in early until the SM would be able to adapt and then it would be over for the Predator. The Predator has the element of suprise as its most powerful weapon. Also considering SM's fight Orks, Tyrannids and chaos deamons, the ability of a Predator to be something unusual would be a lot smaller and the element of suprise and superior technology would be a lot less than it would be nowadays.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Being a Predator fanboy (more so than GW) my money is on the "Ugly Motherfucker". 

Mono Molecular blades, plasma casters and the element of surprise - Pred will take the marine. However - arena style combat, the marines will most likely rip its head off!


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Except Alien Queens, Pred Aliens, 20 Warrior Aliens at a time, and fukin Arnold himself.:laugh:


Oh no it can beat some hormagaunts and a Catachan. What ever shall our glorious super-human soldier do?



> Seriously a Warrior Alein is equal to a Genestealer, and they beat SMs fully armored with Bolters. Preds hunt these things for fun.


I don't really think an Alien is equal to a genestealer. A hormagaunt probably but even then maybe not. The thing to remember is that 40k is [email protected]$$ and so is everything in it. Regular grunt guardsmen would be practically super-human by today's standards and they're nothing compared to Marines. 



> The Pred has more tools and as you said is a hunter. He studies and then sets up the attack.


Space Marines have quite a few fancy weapons as well. They don't use them because they don't need to. A Marine in his power armour and with his bolter and chainsword is capable of unleashing simply unholy amounts of pain on his foes. He is trained to fight the most horrifying foes in the galaxy. Foes with superior tech, foes who strike from the shadows. Nothing the Predator has is new to a Marine. Nothing the Predator can do is a surprise. The Marine doesn't need to study the Predators actions because he already knows what it's capable of and more importantly knows how to kill it. 

A Predator might be a tough fight for a Marine. Maybe. If it can catch him by surprise and blind-side him with a plasma shot. If not the Marines superior training, experience and will will carry him through.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't see any problem with pitting the strongest portrayal of the predator species against a more toned-down, less ridiculously overpowered portrayal of SM 

the DoW cinematic and the Ultramarines movie are the weakest portrayals of SM in my view, so I'm actually ignoring them...
*I also know that the strongest portrayal of SM by far trumps the strongest portrayal of predators.* This thread really isn't about which side is superior. I just wanted to select a more interesting, less lop-sided match-up. 

As the thread starter, I happened to think the most interesting, entertaining match-up would be between the strongest portrayal of the predator and a "middle-ground" portrayal of the SM.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

You do realize the DoW cinematic is from a video-game in which you can play as the Orks which makes the depiction of the SM in the trailer logical as to not make the other playable races look like chumps?

The same with the movie, they had to have a reasonable plot in which loyalist Astartes die and the movie is a horrible example because the plot/script looked like a 5 year old wrote it.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> You do realize the DoW cinematic is from a video-game in which you can play as the Orks which makes the depiction of the SM in the trailer logical as to not make the other playable races look like chumps?
> The same with the movie, they had to have a reasonable plot in which loyalist Astartes die and the movie is a horrible example because the plot/script looked like a 5 year old wrote it.


"the DoW cinematic and the Ultramarines movie are the weakest portrayals of SM in my view, *so I'm actually ignoring them*..."


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> but in other sources, like the DoW intro, the marines struggle with Orks in melee
> 
> even in the new Ultramarines movie, marines die easily to bolt shots...they're tough but not as tough as some of you guys are making them out to be





MontytheMighty said:


> I don't see any problem with pitting the strongest portrayal of the predator species against a more toned-down, less ridiculously overpowered portrayal of SM





MontytheMighty said:


> you're ignoring the weaker portrayals of SM (i.e. the Dawn of War 1 intro that shows SM being dominated by Orks)





MontytheMighty said:


> the DoW cinematic and the Ultramarines movie are the weakest portrayals of SM in my view





MontytheMighty said:


> so I'm actually ignoring them...


:scratchhead:


----------



## Lord_Anonymous (Oct 13, 2010)

A Space Marine would tear the Predators face off and feed it to him. 'Nuff said.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> :scratchhead:


I pointed out the weakest portrayals of SM to show that SM (and not just predators) have on occasion been portrayed as quite vulnerable, and thus we should just ignore the weakest portrayals for both sides. 

Maybe you didn't get it before, but I hope you get it now, especially after I wrote this:


MontytheMighty said:


> As the thread starter, I happened to think the most interesting, entertaining match-up would be *between the strongest portrayal of the predator and a "middle-ground" portrayal of the SM*.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmm, i'm tempted to do a thing.

I did the same with a jedi vs space marine thread.

Ok, here goes.
















[Loading battle]
Arena....... The internet super colliseum.
Weapons....... Mono Molecular blades, blade boomerang, plasma casters, the element of surprise, bolt pistol, combat knife, chainsword.
Ranks....... Predator, assult marine battle brother.
3
2
1
START!

The cheers of the audience was maddening, thousands were there to watch the show, and what a show it would be.

From the furthest reaches of space, two great warriors, both the best of their civilisation had been summoned there to fight to the death!

The doom eagle assult marine looked at the surrounding arena, young and old people had gathered, and he was the centre of attention.

But he was not alone.

On the other side of the hot sand of the ancient arena, was a strange alien, with a hauntingly hideous helm and peculiar weapons.
The two warriors gazed upon each others, for what seemed like an aeon they studied each other, trying to make sense of their soon to be opponet, for there could be not other way.

One had to fall, that was the way of the arena.

With a booming voice, the arena was enlightened.
"-Warriors! You have been summoned by the people who feel for you, who believe in you, who abhore you and adore you!"

The two on the sand gazed upon the altar above, the speaker could not be seen.
The voice kept going.

"-Now, by the will of your followers, you must fight for that is the way of the arena.... may the best warrior win!"

With that a horn blared and the crowd cheered..... the fight was on.

The enemy was a strong xeno brother Thernak thought, an alien which had to die!

The predators only thought was 'Prey'

Suddently the predator became invisible, Thernak was surprised that the beast had such an effective cloaking field.
He quickly switched to infra-red, no one knew where the predator was.
Thernak watched the ground in the arena, he could not have run far. Sweeping his pistol arm where he looked.

What the space marine didn't know, was that the predator was hanging from a wall, charging his shoulder cannon.

By chance Thernak heard the whining of a charging weapon, and just in time saw the red form upon his visor as it fired.
The dodge was clumsy, and not enough, and the alien weapon plunged into his shoulder plate as it tore away the top layers leaving only the mesh metal below visible in the hissing hole.
Thernak immidiately opened fire, the alien dodging his bullets better than him, and soon it was gone again....

This was not a battle in his favor Thernak realised, he could not keep doing this and needed to adjust his tactics.

The predator senses was tingling with joy, a worthy foe, worthy trophies.

The cannon spat again, but this time Thernak was more prepared and dodged the shot completely with a powerful and fast rearward jump.

The blast disintegrating the sand it touched before him.

But now he saw his foe, and he let loose with the bolt pistol, shot after shot barked out of the pistol and slammed into the wall behind the agile alien as he ran along the arena floor.

One of the bolts suddently hit a great glancing blow to the predators back, enough to trigger the mass reactive warhead and it exploded behind the predator throwing him of balance and to the sandy ground.

The blast damaged the predators cloaking field, and it flickered on from time to time as he was rising up.
Just as Thornak was to blast a shot into the alien the clip clicked dry.

The predator was quickly up on his feet and threw a scythed three-bladed boomerang with superior strength.

The attack came as a complete surprise and it slammed into Thornak's chest, getting stuck in his armour and puncturing one of his lungs.

Thornak coughed, he tasted blood in his mouth and the pain killers did not reach the areas fast enough for the pain to be ignored.

"-I am a space marine!...." Thornak spoke while dragging the boomerang out of his chest and throwing it aside, the predators only response was a hiss.
"-I fight for mankind, the honour of my chapter, and....." The predator ignored his ramblings and charged the shoulder cannon.
"-...FOR THE EMPEROR!!!" Thornak rooared as he kicked his jump pack into life and flung towards the beast.

The predator standing awestruck for half a second, lost his lock on and fired into the air missing and jumped aside.
Thornak came crashing down, the ground shoock at his footfall and he immidiately lunged with his rooaring chainsword at the predator, who blocked the strike with two vicious claws mounted on his left wrist.

The crowd rooared.

The giant and the monster exchanged blows at a remarkeable speed, blocking and dodging, the predator got the first hit.
His blades digging into Thornak's side, blood was literally dripping onto the ground.

The two stared into eachothers visors, it was easy to imagine small lightning bolts or flames erupting between them as the rage was at its peak.

Thornak grabbed the predators arm, and with a great yank and a rooar he dragged the arm out of the wound and kneed the beast in the torso, the predator responded with a left hook that slammed into Thornak's helm. The battered ceramite and glass revealing a hateful eye inside.

Thornak pushed the rooaring chainsword into the alien arm he was holding, making a great gashing wound.
The predator made a pain-filled yell and yanked his arm loose, backing off holding his wounded arm.

And just as Thornak was to deliver a final blow the predator skipped sideways and jumped into the crowds.
Thornak responded with drawing his pistol, slamming a fresh mag in and letting loose with the bolts.
The predator ran straight through the crowded seats, a troll got slashed to pieces as a gamer was pushed of his seat and fell screaming towards below.
Mass-reactive shells following the running predators every move, slamming into stone bench and forum dweller alike. (Hint, the crowd is us forum people )

Thornak threw his ruined helmet aside and spat out a tooth.
He was out of bolts, and as the predator jumped out from the benches in a high arc sooarig through the air.
Thornak leapt, fire blazing from the jump pack in a thundering attack.

Mid-air the predator fired his cannon, but a slight mis-calculation sent the chainsword into a bubbling mess.
The rooaring space marine slammed into the predator sending him straight back from where he came and crashed with a boom into the stone, crushing two people.

Thornak was punching the predator, his fists smashing into the aliens face and after a few heavy blows, the face mask became no more and revealed a hideous face that hissed with hatred.

Thornak was so put off by the visage that he stopped his barrage of hits for a while, enough for the predator to act.

With a mighty kick the space marine was flung off the alien, landing just near the edge to the sand below, his head hanging precariously above the arena floor.

The predator walked forth and was to strike at Thornak's throat with his twin blades, but the space marine grabbed the wrist. And threw the scene into suspence, the predator pushing down, the space marine holding the blades off, meere millimetres from his throat.

With a kick in the back the space marine sent the predator toppling over him, the alien falling towards the sandy arena floor, just as he was to slam into the ground the cloak became fully functional and the predator was gone.

Thornak sat himself up. Looking, trying to find his foe. But he was nowhere to be seen.

The prey was in front of him now, wounded, gasping for air, and had no clue was he was.... just as he liked them.

Then suddently, the prey turned, pistol in hand pointing towards him.

"-Bet you didn't expect this?" The prey spoke, but it was impossible, he had counted the shots, he was supposed to be out of ammo!

The shot plunged everything else into silence, the echo lasting long enough to set anyone off their nerves.

The predators head exploded, but.... there was a great noise, as from something charging and Thornak just realised when the body of his foe exploded.

The blast throwing him down on the arena floor, ruined in body, out of weapons... a last bolt granted by the emperor, he was thankful.

The horn blared again, and the booming voice echoed.
"-We have a winner! The space marine!"
________________________________________

Result.
The battle was very even, the predator pretty much dominating the situation with his sneaky tactics, although was at a disadvantage compared to his normal foes, so had to work a bit harder.

The space marine was very wounded and out of weapons.

The reason i let the predator loose was arrogance, they like to boast, and take trophies and as such, wanted a trophy kill.

I thought that the pics in the first post was what to go after and had the space marine be an assult marine, beeing slightly less experienced than a tactical marine, but better weapons for the situation, it felt even.

So result is.
Marginal space marine win.
8 dead forum trolls, 2 gamers and 3 unknown people died.
Resulting in 13 dead internet dwellers 

Hope it was entertaining.


[Note that i base this on my current view of the two characters, the predator i base on what i've seen in the movies and the space marine is my view on their power level, if i F-ed up much please tell, but i think i got it right.]


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I can see where the Idea of Preds being Arrogantcan come from, but SM are just as Arrogant. Soul Drinkers Arrogance led them to there downfall. The SWs are Arrogant, but hey there Strong Manly Men. The WHOLE HH was Arrogance involed. Most Astartes veiw humans as insects and pest, even if a Las shot to the eye can kill them.


----------



## laviathan13089 (Apr 21, 2011)

if were going to go with the strongest predator available, i think it should have been a chapter master... or a grey knight grand master, or even a lone librarian.


----------



## Kalivann (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok i know this is supposed to be somewhat fair but since when can a predator dodge bullets? they rely on cloaking to make it hard for their attackers to see them, not having matrix style abilities, ie you can't jump out of the way from a previously fired 75mm shell. Also why did the Marine take off his helmet, I know if might because of arrogance by no matter how arrogant a marine would never take off his helmet its a vital part of his equipment and not being stabbed in the face, thats reason enough. And the predator self destruct bomb, ummm he has to set that first and considering you didn't mention it and the predator didn't know that he was going to fight a speiz marine im sure he doesn't have it autoset.

/ end rant


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'd back the Predator the majority of the time. First off, at the very least, the spear, wrist blades and any bladed weapon the Predator has with them are going to be rending-type attacks. They're all crazily barbed and made of a super sharp, super light metal that can cut through everything. A Queen Xenomorph's crown is stated to be about as tough as the toughest metal compounds in the Aliens/Predator universe, and in AvP a Pred cuts through it with both the disc and spear. 

Additionally, if you look into the fluff, the Predator smart disc has a little power field around the edge of it, which is why it cuts through everything. So you basically have a semi-locking, reactive (Pred can control its direction mid-flight to some extent) ranged power weapon. A plasma gun that can charge up to a single ultra powerful shot. I'd say single shot wounds a marine pretty bad, maybe goes through, or at least damages armor severely. Charged shot goes straight through, game over man. 

Likewise, while, Astartes don't know fear, they also don't typically have to react to being tracked and hunted. The Pred ALWAYS gets the jump on its prey because it utilizes cover and its speed perfectly. Astartes prefer to charge forward into combat, not lay in wait and trap their enemies. This is where the Predator really takes its advantage. Sure, they don't have armor, but they don't exactly need it, they're going to get the drop on a lone Astartes. 

Also, depending on how much, or how little armor the Pred wore, that could allow them to absorb at least a glancing shot from a bolt pistol. Think Celtic Pred in AvP1 (The guy with the arm blades). 

I think the Astartes really only has a chance in an open abandonned facility. And even then, the Pred might be fast enough to avoid the bolter rounds. Frankly, I don't think the chain sword is that big of a threat. The PRed is faster, just as strong and his weapons are able to deflect the marines chain sword. 

If I had to equate the PRed to anything in the tabletop universe, I'd say he's probably more like a Monstrous creature than anything else. He doesn't have an invulnerable, but he can't be instant killed. His close combat attacks are all rending, plasma gun that can charge to say S8 and instagib a marine, throwable power weapon with decent range, high initiative in assault, a decent number of attacks, high weapon skill. 4+ save to represent lack of armor. 

Pred wins everywhere except the abandonned facility. Even without being able to cloak effectively, the Pred eludes the Astartes, gets the first strike in, and even if they end up in close combat, the Pred is faster, just as strong and has what are effectively rending weapons.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

It seems that i got a few fluff points wrong. As i expected.

Truth be told i know very little of the predators and aliens, and i base my opinions upon the fact that a bunch of humans (with manuscriptual save, granted) can take them down.
I doubt them beeing monstrous though, i can understand eternal warrior and T4 but not a monstrous creature.

And the reason the marine threw away his helm?
Why did the marines charge the hill in dow 1 intro?

Because it's awesome. And space marines do that all the time, and i only wanted it to be a more cinematic fight.

And i did't see the dodges as beeing all matrix, i mean, the marine dodges a shot by doing a backwards jump, is that matrix too?

I won't go all rage trying to defend my point of view, i got a few things wrong, but it was all for a cool fight.

And i still think that if arnold can beat one, a space marine can


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Klomster said:


> Result.
> The battle was very even, the predator pretty much dominating the situation with his sneaky tactics, although was at a disadvantage compared to his normal foes, so had to work a bit harder.
> 
> The space marine was very wounded and out of weapons.
> ...


good stuff...don't believe I failed to notice this earlier

yeah, predators, especially the young ones, are very cocky


----------

